# Sly Dog Predator Gear.



## showmeyote

I recently bought a backpack that is made by them. Im impressed with the design. It has a pouch for my foxpro and lots of room for both my decoys. It has a shell holder in one pouch that fits both shot shells and cenerfire cartridges. Single shoulder strap. and fold down seat. I have been using it for the last couple weeks and i really like it. I havent found a site for them yet, was thinking some of you other guys might have heard of them.


----------



## youngdon

Sportsmans outdoor products is supposed to carry Sly Dog some time in 2011. I didn't see it on their website but perhaps soon.

Where did you get yours showmeyote??


----------



## showmeyote

They calling contest i went to a couple weeks back was carrying them.


----------



## youngdon

See if you have some contact info from the sponsor, they can probably tell you where they got them. Then you can share it with us. I'd take a look at it for sure.


----------



## showmeyote

Ill post some pics later.


----------



## youngdon

Thanks SMY.


----------



## moladihunter

They are made by Hornhunters out of Utah. They just started making them. The only place I know of to get them in Missouri is from the archery and sporting goods shop I help out at Hilltop Archery. We have more on order and plan on taking some down to the Jackpot hunt this month cause we know a few of the guys were wanting one but we ran out.


----------



## youngdon

What is the cost on them ?


----------



## moladihunter

at Hilltop they are $84.99


----------



## youngdon

Cool thanks. Is that one in the pic yours? If so how do you like it. Pro's and cons.


----------



## showmeyote

Youngdon, that is the exact one i have and I bought it from them at the North Mo coyote hunt.


----------



## showmeyote

I was getting ready to add my pics, till i saw she posted some, Thanks moladihunter..............


----------



## moladihunter

Showmeyote, your welcome. Bill (my husband) loves his, I haven't gotten one for myself yet. It is nice to be able to have everything contained into one pack plus have the comfortable seat.


----------



## huntinfool84

I called Hilltop Archery today and they will ship them if you want to get one. I am ordering mine tomorrow. Thanks Moladi!!


----------



## moladihunter

huntinfool84 said:


> I called Hilltop Archery today and they will ship them if you want to get one. I am ordering mine tomorrow. Thanks Moladi!!


 You're welcome.Glad they could help you.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

Those are really nice looking packs.


----------



## youngdon

The above post is actually from me as SB10pt cannot log in for some reason and I was trying it on my PC.


----------



## moladihunter

They don't have the sly dog on the website yet. But I have their scope cover and love it. I also have one of their bow cases.
http://sophuntinggear.com/Home/tabid/429/Default.aspx


----------



## cornstalker

Just curious how these packs are holding up since they have been out for a few months now...


----------

